# Sony NEX 5



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience of the above? I just sold all of my kit and have some money burning a hole in my pocket... Kerso over on TP is doing this at a bargain price. the reviews seem favourable but I would like a real world review from someone wh has used one.

Anyone?

Thanks in advance,

Nick


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have used one Nick and found it very good indeed.

Very capable but yet useable camera, I wouldn't hesitate in recommending.

HTH


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I have one and its great, im not a great photographer, but i wanted a step up from a point and click, i was unsure how much of a noticeable step up id get in results but it really is a good bit of kit, see some of my pics with it here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218718&highlight=finesse

And a video using the NEX-5:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=221423&highlight=finesse


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

James B said:


> I have one and its great, im not a great photographer, but i wanted a step up from a point and click, i was unsure how much of a noticeable step up id get in results but it really is a good bit of kit, see some of my pics with it here:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218718&highlight=finesse
> 
> ...


That's sold me on it! Cheers fellas


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I have the NEX 3, Awesome cameras and having recently used a very good point and shoot camera, Panasonic LX with the leica lens, the image quality of the NEX is so far, far and away superior its unreal!

Just be aware the NEX3*C* is about to come out hence why you are now getting bargain prices. Not a huge difference, slightly better sensor and more mega pixels.

Also there is a frustrating lack of e mount lenses, the two kit lenses and a £800 18-200mm zoom! Seems expensive when you can get a decent DSLR with a 200mm zoom for the same money!

Legacy glass however can be used via an adapter.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I saw that 18-200 in Jessops today. Outrageous price! When you say Legacy glass can you expand? I haven't heard of them?
With regard to the nex3c I'm not too bothered as my budget won't stretch that far yet!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Legacy glass means old lenses

for example when I was 21 my parents bought me a film slr and 35-70mm lens. Obviously its now useless but I have kept it for sentimental reasons. Anyway the lens was and is good on it and it can be used on my NEX3 via an adapter ring, in manual focus mode. An awesome combo of modern and old. And given its a 1.5x crop APS sensor on the NEX its actually 52-105mm 

You can also make use of sony alpha autofocus lenses via the official (expensive) adapter ring.

An example (not mine!)










Have a look here for awesome NEX + manual lens combos! http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/forum.asp?forum=1042

Make sure you upgrade to firmware v4 just released a few days ago.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Legacy glass means old lenses
> 
> for example when I was 21 my parents bought me a film slr and 35-70mm lens. Obviously its now useless but I have kept it for sentimental reasons. Anyway the lens was and is good on it and it can be used on my NEX3 via an adapter ring, in manual focus mode. An awesome combo of modern and old. And given its a 1.5x crop APS sensor on the NEX its actually 52-105mm
> 
> ...


Brazo, you are a ledge!

Many thanks for that info. How much was your adapter ring?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Anywhere between 20-50 quid on ebay

Make sure it has aperture control as you will need to use all legacy glass in manual mode.

You can pick up a decent prime on ebay for £50 that will be far superior to the kit lenses in quality. (not that they are bad by btw!)


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Wish I saved a little more to get the NEX5 instead of buying the HX5.

Nick, how much did you get for your HX5, and how much is the NEX5 where you have seen it?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Wish I saved a little more to get the NEX5 instead of buying the HX5.
> 
> Nick, how much did you get for your HX5, and how much is the NEX5 where you have seen it?


Got £130 for the HX5 mate. Kerso on talkphotography is doing them for £439, but today I saw jessops are doing them for the same although you pay £480 and get £50 cash back via redemption so I may just go there instead


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

James B said:


> I have one and its great, im not a great photographer, but i wanted a step up from a point and click, i was unsure how much of a noticeable step up id get in results but it really is a good bit of kit, see some of my pics with it here:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218718&highlight=finesse
> 
> ...


I've seen James's stuff with his NEX-5 and he has some _very_ good shots with it, from my humble opinion its allowed him to improve his images a good margin!:thumb:


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

i have an NEX-5 - its an incredible piece of kit.

was lucky to get it for £280 with 18-55 kit lens (sony VAT cashback and bestbuy deal) during xmas.

the new v4 firmware was released just a few days ago and one of the features is manual focus peaking - works really well considering the awesome variety of legacy lenses out there (using adapters).

has a very strong following over on dpreview.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes peaking or the learning of is my job for today 

Oh need to download it first!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Bought the NEX today, unusually the battery was completely flat. A 30 minute charge gave me enough juice to update the firmware (v3 to v4) but the software is saying the camera is not recognised, despite me having uploaded a quick snap to my folders. Any ideas why it's not recognised? I'm using a mac running os 10.6.07

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

You have to register it on the Sony website I think that's what it means


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

James B said:


> You have to register it on the Sony website I think that's what it means


Already done that? I take it as it's not recognised on the software?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Here ya go http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1042&thread=38737455


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Sony NEX 5 is very slimline  Especially when used as a digital 'back'


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I've got one and it is a very good bit of kit. I paid around £600 at christmas for the two lens kit, bag memory and extra battery. 

I'm ashamed to say that I've not used it in anger yet, a couple of detailing shots has been it's limit, I really need to get back into photography. That said I'm very pleased with the quality and it's a very good camera. 

The only think letting it down is the flash, it could really do with being a bit more powerful and further away from the body. There may be a better one available now but I haven't looked for a while.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

There is a guide 20 flash coming out later this year.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

It's updating as I type.... It was a low battery issue buy the looks of it... :wall:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

As I seem to have stumbled upon a virtual goldmine of info here (Thanks Brazo/dubnutz/JamesB.. does anyone know of a decent convertor (preferably free) to convert AVCHD video files to .MOV for Quicktime on the Mac?

I always knew there would be issues as I have had Sony's before, but ignored the video as IMO it wasn't worth the effort. but the quality on the is so good on the video I want to explore it further.

Cheers again!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't really know about the video stuff mate, I bought the Nex 3 as tbh the higher quality video of the '5' holds zero interest to me, indeed I bemoan having to pay for it and would prefer a camera that 'just' took pics, but there you go! On a side note I do hear that the video from any DSLR 'type' camera is excellent.

The good folks on dpforums will probably know but do search first as they have a tendency to ram the search button down your throat


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Interesting thread as I've just been on Jessops buying the NEX-5DB kit with the 16 and 18mm lenses. The Canon Powershot I'm replacing has always served me well but I've been looking to step up to something with a bit more performance and functionality. Can't wait to try it out on Tuesday


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Bungleaio said:


> I've got one and it is a very good bit of kit. I paid around £600 at christmas for the two lens kit, bag memory and extra battery.
> 
> I'm ashamed to say that I've not used it in anger yet, a couple of detailing shots has been it's limit, I really need to get back into photography. That said I'm very pleased with the quality and it's a very good camera.
> 
> The only think letting it down is the flash, it could really do with being a bit more powerful and further away from the body. There may be a better one available now but I haven't looked for a while.


Well the suns shining today mate, get it out and have a go, you'll be very pleased with how it works!!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I LOVE this camera! First impressions are very favourable indeed. As a point and shoot it's awesome, and the manual settings and "tweak-ness" of it can only be a good thing (and something to be explored in the days and weeks ahead).

As for there being issues with menu navigation, well perhaps it's because I have owned a Sony before, but it seems fine to me. A little long winded perhaps, but once you figure out what's where, it's fairly intuitive.

Here are a couple I took at the in-laws open day at the retirement home they work in. The Bokeh is to die for. IMO of course!

All straight from the camera with no PP


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice shots Nick, glad that you like it, was that using the sel 18-55 kit lens?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Nice shots Nick, glad that you like it, was that using the sel 18-55 kit lens?


It was indeed. And I shot these all in JPG by mistake so it could be improved slightly by moving to RAW for some slight PP.

all I need to do now is start learning about which mount fits which piece of legacy glass!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok thanks to Brazo, I have bought an M42-Nex adaptor and a second hand Pentacon electric 50mm 1.8 (Nifty Fifty equivalent) for £45 all in on Ebay! Now, I'm still learning manual focus and peaking on the NEX, but I took a couple of quick shots. I think they're pretty sharp, but what do you think?




























Well that worked.... Why can't I link from Flickr anymore?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

_DSC0237 by NickTB, on Flickr


_DSC0231 by NickTB, on Flickr


_DSC0236 by NickTB, on Flickr

Figured it out....


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Look sharp enough to me!

I used peaking (revolutionary imo) to get this with some old minolta glass


FoxGloves by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm certainly in a learning curve with peaking! I take it when the colour (Red in my case) saturates your focus point that's your subject in focus? Lovely shot by the way loving the bokeh!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes it works on contrast detection, simple twist the focus ring until the dots dance on the area of focus that you desire and snap!

Change peaking to 'low' and the colour is your choice, I use red on foliage


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Heres my '3' with an old Tokina 28mm prime attached. Will give me a focal length of 42mm with the 1.5x crop factor


Old and New by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm absolutely loving legacy glass. I took some terrific shots at a garden party today. More to follow!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep my 2 kit lenses are gathering dust!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

This thread all got a bit too tecy for me a while back  but im interested in adaptors and other lenses that would be good for my NEX5, im mainly after manual focus and DOF, is that "do-able"


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

It can be a bit confusing James, am only getting to grips with it myself, when you say dof, do you want the very blurred out of focus areas?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Brazo said:


> It can be a bit confusing James, am only getting to grips with it myself, when you say dof, do you want the very blurred out of focus areas?


Thanks Mark yer it all goes a bit over my head 

But yes thats what im after :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I bought my adaptor (NEX to M42) from eBay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290522926199&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

and the construction and quality of the build is superb. I paired it with This lens

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250848554649&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT and the combo is superb, with great DOF and clarity at a total cost of £50! it's the equivalent of the fabled nifty fifty at a third of the price!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

You won't go wrong with trying the above links James and if its not for you, sell em on!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

NickTB said:


> I bought my adaptor (NEX to M42) from eBay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290522926199&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> ...


Nice stuff Nick! I have about 10 M42 lenses for sale at the moment too if its of interest!!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Nice stuff Nick! I have about 10 M42 lenses for sale at the moment too if its of interest!!


No...... What do you have? And more importantly what prices!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

NickTB said:


> No...... What do you have? And more importantly what prices!


I can't advertise on here Nick, wouldn't be fair to the DW guys as I am not a paid subscriber unfortunately.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> I can't advertise on here Nick, wouldn't be fair to the DW guys as I am not a paid subscriber unfortunately.


No problem fella I understand the rules


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Potentially interesting blog here As long as the author keeps it up! He has a passion for legacy glass and the NEX, and intends to review his collection. Hopefully it'll save me from making some bad decisions!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Getting carried away now!


Old and new glass by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Getting carried away now!
> 
> 
> Old and new glass by Brazo76, on Flickr


Oh dear.. That's a nice collection. I see myself going down that route very soon... And to think I sold my Canon stuff as I was carrying too much equipment!!


----------

